# Is he bipolar, crazy or just confused?



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

So I am prone to dating sites, but this guy I recently been talking to (never met) . We first talked before a couple yrs back and he told me he was bi. I never said it was a bad thing at the time. We just lost touch. So now we talked this Sunday and it seemed like we were on great chemistry. Well all that seemed like a lie.

We got into personal talk and he told me he was too scared to talk on the phone (shy). We left voicemail for each other to hear how we speak. His voice mail has his name (real name), but told me a different name. We shared our stands on everything. However all that stopped when he busted out with the truth that he was lying and he were hoping for a one-night stand. This was two days after we talked and we shared great laughs and I wanted that, but I wanted a relationship.

The next day (today), he sends an “I’m sorry” text this morning and then later “I still want to be your friend, but one that gives you a nice spanking”. *sigh* *sigh* and MORE *sigh*…..
I told him recently, that we can be friends ,but no sex.
What’s up with people or men like this?

Keep in mind,
-he was the one to say he likes to wait on the 4[SUP]th[/SUP] date to have sex. Then when I agreed he tries to say but why wait?
-don’t like white girls but currently sleeping with one. Even wrote it on his profile that he rather have a black woman…

IS HE BIPOLAR?


----------



## badweather (Apr 14, 2015)

Uhhhhhhhhm! I think he's just uncertain and insecure about what he wants.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

badweather said:


> Uhhhhhhhhm! I think he's just uncertain and insecure about what he wants.


that seems like the only reason for why he still wanted to talk and then the back and fourth...


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

He has standards but is so desperate for sex he would settle for less.


----------



## badweather (Apr 14, 2015)

Kyandigaru said:


> that seems like the only reason for why he still wanted to talk and then the back and fourth...


Maybe ask him if he takes medication? If anything for mood disorders, anxiety, etc comes up... Probably more insight in to him...


----------



## AmandaLee (Aug 13, 2014)

It's obviously not possible to diagnose someone with a mental disorder through online interaction. Whether he's bipolar or not we'll likely never know.

He could be a pathological liar, a catfish, or just a troll. The fact that he lied about his name doesn't exactly speak in his favor. If he lies about such a trivial thing, he's likely also lied about many other things. I wouldn't take anything he says seriously.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

badweather said:


> Maybe ask him if he takes medication? If anything for mood disorders, anxiety, etc comes up... Probably more insight in to him...


he says no


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Um there is nothing about what you wrote that suggests bipolar. Bipolar is a disorder where people have extreme mood swings, manifesting as manic (super energetic and impulsive) and depressive. This guy just sounds like he's not good at telling people what he truthfully wants.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

oh my apologies on using the word.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Either way he sounds like a headache I'd move on.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

The only issue I see here is you. He explicitly stated that he was lying and only wanted a one night stand............. There ya go.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

not bipolar.


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

He's pulling "the naked man" on you.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

WindowLicker said:


> He's pulling "the naked man" on you.


is that literal or figurative? 


* *




inquiring minds want to know


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

prplchknz said:


> is that literal or figurative?
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


figuratively.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

WindowLicker said:


> figuratively.


----------



## this is my username (Apr 15, 2011)

In my opinion he is someone to stay away from.
Nothing else about him matters.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

He lied to you and he's inconsistent. Whatever he is, he's bad news. Stay away!


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

yeah i know it now. LOL i just had to laugh at this guy. He was very persistant with trying to bone. the only good out of him was admitting that he was lying....


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Sounds like he wants to get laid extremely badly.
But, at the least thinks he likes you.
Either way, desperate dudes are kinda unpredictable.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

aef8234 said:


> Sounds like he wants to get laid extremely badly.
> But, at the least thinks he likes you.
> Either way, desperate dudes are kinda unpredictable.


he does like me, but he admitted to commitment issues and social anxiety. so...,my thought is this...

This is how he 'gets to know' people. I cant see it being that much of a troll. I think he wants sex but a friend too. he admitted to wanting to date me. but this fool is also weird and crazy he offered a room to me for rent. lmao


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Kyandigaru said:


> he does like me, but he admitted to commitment issues and social anxiety. so...,my thought is this...
> 
> This is how he 'gets to know' people. I cant see it being that much of a troll. I think he wants sex but a friend too. he admitted to wanting to date me. but this fool is also weird and crazy he offered a room to me for rent. lmao


That's...
This guy has no finesse, it's almost sad.
Also, no this isn't a troll, shock value =/= weirdness value. There's a difference between pissing someone off, and a restraining order.

Also, there are so many angles this guy could be doing right now.
Most of them bad.
Only thing even remotely close to good in any of the probabilities in... whatever the hell this is, is that sexual frustration due to either not getting any/not getting enough, is confusing him.

You sure this isn't one of those "I can fix him/her" moments?


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

aef8234 said:


> That's...
> This guy has no finesse, it's almost sad.
> Also, no this isn't a troll, shock value =/= weirdness value. There's a difference between pissing someone off, and a restraining order.
> 
> ...


I am NOT trying to fix this silly mother fucker...LMAO i just thought i'd share this situation with you all.

also what do you mean by the above bold statement?


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

That's def. not what bipolar means.

Sincerely,

This forum's resident Bipolar Bitch


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

... That doesn't make someone bipolar. Or "crazy". And even if he was experiencing a mental illness like bipolar disorder or psychosis, the title is not very appropriate. 

I agree with what others have said. He sounds like he's just... being a guy, honestly. Guys can be hypocrites. We can all be hypocrites. That isn't justification to accuse him of being bipolar, and if he _was_ bipolar this entire topic would be very disrespectful, as it's not right to ridicule someone for something they can't control like a mental illness. 

Honestly it just sounds like he's a silly guy. I know that isn't much help but that's all I got from the ings you listed that you were concerned about.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

alittlebear said:


> ... That doesn't make someone bipolar. Or "crazy". And even if he was experiencing a mental illness like bipolar disorder or psychosis, the title is not very appropriate.
> 
> I agree with what others have said. He sounds like he's just... being a guy, honestly. Guys can be hypocrites. We can all be hypocrites. That isn't justification to accuse him of being bipolar, and if he _was_ bipolar this entire topic would be very disrespectful, as it's not right to ridicule someone for something they can't control like a mental illness.
> 
> Honestly it just sounds like he's a silly guy. I know that isn't much help but that's all I got from the ings you listed that you were concerned about.


you think he's being silly as in teasing and playing mind games or just being a dick?


----------



## Redifining Cool (Aug 22, 2014)

None of what he said had anything to do with bipolar. Sounds like he wants to have sex with you right away, but if he can't he will wait for a bit.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Kyandigaru said:


> you think he's being silly as in teasing and playing mind games or just being a dick?


The latter, honestly.


----------



## AmandaLee (Aug 13, 2014)

I think he's just trolling you, TBH. Consider this: if he's too "shy" to even speak to you on the phone, how is he supposed to meet you for an IRL date, let alone have sex with you?


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Kyandigaru said:


> I am NOT trying to fix this silly mother fucker...LMAO i just thought i'd share this situation with you all.
> 
> also what do you mean by the above bold statement?


Lost Puppy, Confused Sad Hobo, Trying to Get you Alone, etc.


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose (May 7, 2014)

If he lied to you about his name, something so small. He might lie about other things too. If I were you, I wouldn't talk to this guy anymore.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

aef8234 said:


> Sounds like he wants to get laid extremely badly.
> But, at the least thinks he likes you.
> Either way, desperate dudes are kinda unpredictable.


we had a disagreement and cursed each other out. Now, i dont return his texts. However he still texts me once a day....
isn't this harassment and stalker behaviour?


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Kyandigaru said:


> we had a disagreement and cursed each other out. Now, i dont return his texts. However he still texts me once a day....
> isn't this harassment and stalker behaviour?


Not really? Have you told him to stop texting you?


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

koalaroo said:


> Not really? Have you told him to stop texting you?


im not doing that..because that's giving him the attention he wants. remember this is coming from someone who dont want me to know anything personal about them, name..., Facebook, email....All these things he's keeping me awayfrom. however i know his name now..


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Kyandigaru said:


> im not doing that..because that's giving him the attention he wants. remember this is coming from someone who dont want me to know anything personal about them, name..., Facebook, email....All these things he's keeping me awayfrom. however i know his name now..


 Sooooooooo, you expect him to "take the hint", but will be mad at him if he doesn't?
Bit of a dick move, don't you think? 
Either way, warning him would be a better idea than ignoring the problem anyways. Unless you still want him?
Also, stalker behavior is looking for more information about you on sites/your belongings, harassment is overt flirtation, like extremely overt, I want to bang overt.


----------



## haephestia (May 13, 2013)

Sounds way more like a personality disorder than any kind of mood disorder. 

Source: worked with way too many men and women with borderline/narcissistic PDs on psych. They'll lie about almost anything to keep you on the line and when the lie falls short they can go straight up obsessive over people.

However, he could just be a super insecure creep. Either way if you don't say "This is your last warning do not contact me, I am blocking your number/address/w.e." you have no right to complain that he's still trying. You say no or people like him will continue to push, it's really that simple.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

haephestia said:


> Sounds way more like a personality disorder than any kind of mood disorder.
> 
> So*urce: worked with way too many men and women with borderline/narcissistic PDs on psych. They'll lie about almost anything to keep you on the line and when the lie falls short they can go straight up obsessive over people.*
> 
> However, he could just be a super insecure creep. Either way if you don't say "This is your last warning do not contact me, I am blocking your number/address/w.e." you have no right to complain that he's still trying. You say no or people like him will continue to push, it's really that simple.



yes. there is something wrong with him. Can't talk on the phone because he's "shy'? um....what? 
next time he sends a message..i will do just that. i have a hunch it wont be the last text.


----------

